
Got 1 minute to comment on quality of our domain name suggestions? - sharrs
https://startupdomainsearch.com/#/domain-name-search
======
sharrs
Hi guys, I've recently made a heave review of our domain name suggestion
engine with 5218 hand crafted prefixes and 6281 postfixes. It's easy to fall
in love with your own baby so if you have a minute to review what you think of
the suggestions and areas of improvements I'd be very grateful, thank you!

------
samtoday
It just remains blank and tells me to type something (even when I have).
Tested on FF android and the Materialistic hacker news app

~~~
sharrs
PS. which FF/Android version are you using?

~~~
samtoday
I'm not sure, but I tested your site on my computer. It looks really useful!
But only checking .com domains? Not some of the new domains like .today,
.ninja, etc?

